# THE ULTIMATE BREAKFAST FATTY



## mike johnson

First: The all important bacon weave. ( I lay down a double layer of plastic wrap before doing the weave.This helps for rolling up later).













IMG_1270.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then a nice thin layer of sausage. ( I rolled it out in a gallon size zip lock then cut the sides to lay on the bacon).













IMG_1271.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then a layer of creamcheese, cold smoked sharp cheddar and green onions.( I also put this in a gal. size ziplock and roll out for uniformity).













IMG_1272.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then a nice layer of hash browns. ( I cooked these first to dry them out a bit ).













IMG_1273.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then some hard boiled eggs lined up down the middle.













IMG_1274.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






After the rolling this is how it looks.













IMG_1275.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Place in the smoker at 225 for about 3 hours and you have this.( to get a nice shine I brushed with a 50/50 mixture of pancake syrup and water 10 min. before removing from smoker.













IMG_1280 (2).JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






Now comes the tricky part.Try to remember where the eggs are and cut perfectly down the middle of the yolk.I actually was lucky and nailed it on my first try.Then plate it up for a breakfast like no other.













IMG_1300.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 10, 2012






I was the talk of the family after making this and we now have requests from people to make this when they come up for a visit. I think this will be a recipee that stays around for a while.


----------



## pops6927

Very novel and a great fattie!


----------



## papagrizz

Out friken Standing Mike.

I will try like heck to copy this, but, Man how in the heck did you roll that??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great post and Pics....


----------



## mike johnson

PaPaGrizz said:


> Out friken Standing Mike.
> 
> I will try like heck to copy this, but, Man how in the heck did you roll that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post and Pics....


Using the plastic wrap is my trick.the bacon sticks very well to it and the hash browns were cooked first then laid out for a bit so they just didnt fall apart.The rest is LUCK 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## illinoishokie

Simply incredible.

Been looking for a breakfast fatty recipe for Christmas morning and I just found it.


----------



## vegassmokeout

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigtrain74

I think I am stealing this one for this weekend dude! Thanks! Oh yeah, It looks beautiful!


----------



## hillbillywilly

Looks awesome!!  I might have to try that for tomorrow morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tom walker

Now I can finially try rolling a Fatty without getting busted. I mean the smoking kind. Wait a sec, I mean ~ Awe shucks, all y'all know what I mean.

I'll give it a shot today with cream cheese, smoked salmon and avacado.

Thanks Mike.

Tom


----------



## minnjeff

Looks great. Gonna make it for the Family on Sunday. I will take pics during the process. **Fingers Crossed** never made anything like this before.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That fatty looks fantastic.  One question--how do you make cream cheese out of smoked cheddar and onion??  I smoke a lot of cheese and this sounds great


----------



## mike johnson

GaryHibbert said:


> That fatty looks fantastic. One question--how do you make cream cheese out of smoked cheddar and onion?? I smoke a lot of cheese and this sounds great


I mix 1 block of softened cream cheese with some smoked cheddar and green onion. Just grate cheddar cheese and dice the green onion and mix with a fork.


----------



## GaryHibbert

One more question.  In my neck of the woods, bulk sausage meat is a rare commodity--sausage ALWAYS comes in a casing.  So, |"ll have to special order it from the butcher.  My quandry is--how much meat should I order per package??  Basically, what kind of weight per fatty do you use?  Do I need to know?? Oh yeah, I'm just champing at the bit to do some fatties.


----------



## fwismoker

You had me at hash brown!


----------



## daveomak

GaryHibbert said:


> One more question. In my neck of the woods, bulk sausage meat is a rare commodity--sausage ALWAYS comes in a casing. So, |"ll have to special order it from the butcher. My quandry is--how much meat should I order per package?? Basically, what kind of weight per fatty do you use? Do I need to know?? Oh yeah, I'm just champing at the bit to do some fatties.


Gary, morning....   Can you get chubs of Jimmy Dean type sausage ??   that works....  or plain ground pork and season it.....  or ground beef....

Dave


----------



## GaryHibbert

Yeah, I can get chubs of JD, but I'm still stuck on how much do I need>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GaryHibbert

You can't believe just how much I want to make this fatty (I have had to retype every second word so far).  So, ingoring the drool runnung down my chin, just how big is a one gallon ziplock????????????  Around here, they are called a whole bunch of other things, but not one gallon


----------



## bgosnell151

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


GaryHibbert said:


> You can't believe just how much I want to make this fatty (I have had to retype every second word so far). So, ingoring the drool runnung down my chin, just how big is a one gallon ziplock???????????? Around here, they are called a whole bunch of other things, but not one gallon


I Have never made one before but here is a link that will give you a general overview, including how much to use... 1 lb.


----------



## dieselaw

1.5 pounds is the best amount. If you add too much the bacon weave will have to be larger than must bacon weave instructions. Smoking these fatties changed my world! Haha! I got away from just laying ingredients in the middle. I lay all the ingredients out over the meat, like the OP did with his hashbrowns.    Fatty looks great! Such a good quick cure when the smoking bug bites!


----------



## mike johnson

GaryHibbert said:


> You can't believe just how much I want to make this fatty (I have had to retype every second word so far). So, ingoring the drool runnung down my chin, just how big is a one gallon ziplock???????????? Around here, they are called a whole bunch of other things, but not one gallon


So did you make it? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## cathy l

Being new to this all I have made so far is fatties. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This one needs to be added to the arsenal.  Thank you for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## mike johnson

Its my pleasure Cathy. Post the pics here after you make it so we can see it...


----------



## smokinmad

GaryHibbert said:


> You can't believe just how much I want to make this fatty (I have had to retype every second word so far). So, ingoring the drool runnung down my chin, just how big is a one gallon ziplock???????????? Around here, they are called a whole bunch of other things, but not one gallon


Gary.. give me your address, I'll send ya a box....lol...We americans told da world to Stick their Metrics....So you need a 3.75? liter bag???....LOL..You don't have Ziplock brand plastic bags, in Canada?...How far in da woods do ya live, Gary...Just jabbin' ya a bit....Its funny...as advanced as our world is and yet!!!!!.....

SmokinMad


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey my friend
I dug out all my boxes of ziplocks but up here in Canada they are labled in cm x cm.  Now you gotta know that this tells an old truck driver like me exactly------nothing.  So I got out the measuring cup.  Turns out the big one holds about 2 gallons.  Guess I'll just go from there. I really HATE metric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gary


----------



## mike johnson

GaryHibbert said:


> You can't believe just how much I want to make this fatty (I have had to retype every second word so far). So, ingoring the drool runnung down my chin, just how big is a one gallon ziplock???????????? Around here, they are called a whole bunch of other things, but not one gallon


I guess around 3 liters.


----------



## hickory larry

Great looking fatty! I like the way the layers worked out. Good job very insperational


----------



## jeffgdavis

damn that looks good ,just need to garnish with some lipitor and plavix


----------



## pipinchaz

Nice looking fattie!!
How much bacon did take for the weave?
Thank 
Charlie


----------



## mike johnson

Pipinchaz said:


> Nice looking fattie!!
> How much bacon did take for the weave?
> Thank
> Charlie


 I believe it was close to 2 packages


----------



## fritzmonroe

I know this is probably heresy, but how's it reheat?  I see myself making 2 of these on a weekend and taking one of them with me for breakfast at work the rest of the week.


----------



## mike johnson

FritzMonroe said:


> I know this is probably heresy, but how's it reheat?  I see myself making 2 of these on a weekend and taking one of them with me for breakfast at work the rest of the week.


From what I remember it heated just fine in the microwave. Of corse  you don't get the exact same texture when reheating but it still tastes wonderful. I can tell you, with family around it didn't last long.


----------



## fritzmonroe

Mike Johnson said:


> From what I remember it heated just fine in the microwave. Of corse  you don't get the exact same texture when reheating but it still tastes wonderful. I can tell you, with family around it didn't last long.


That's what I figured the answer would be.

No worries about the family, I'm willing to share.  But I'll do 2 of them and keep 1 reserved for week day breakfast.

Now all I have to do is get a smoker.  (still gathering parts for a mini)


----------



## leah elisheva

Now that kind of precision - with the egg slicing and all - is damn impressive!

I am amazed each time I see a "fatty" displayed here, (having never dabbled with such myself yet I'm in awe), and I love that you had a whole theme or specific "Breakfast" flair to it all! BRAVO!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Now that kind of precision - with the egg slicing and all - is damn impressive!
> 
> I am amazed each time I see a "fatty" displayed here, (having never dabbled with such myself yet I'm in awe), and I love that you had a whole theme or specific "Breakfast" flair to it all! BRAVO!!!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


 Thanks for those kind words. My endeavors have expanded so much since I joined this site. I first joined to learn about smoking. Now I make my own bacon, sausage, cured meats and started making my own wine. This site is GREAT!!!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Agreed Mike! Indeed!

Every single day, I am in awe with newfound respect for all that people here do!

I am such a simpleton with my minimalistically arranged food, and therefore LOVE learning daily with all these wild posts!

Cheers to the site therefore and to your wonderful thread as well!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert

Good Lord Leah

I read your meal recipes with awe.  NEVER would I call you a simpleton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep posting Hon--please

Gary


----------



## mike johnson

Leah your posts say many things about you. Simpleton is one that has never come to mind or tip of tounge .    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( We bow to those who are worthy )


----------



## leah elisheva

Well my goodness, thank you so much Gary!

I'll keep sharing and it's nice to know it's enjoyed.

But yes indeed, I do learn tons and tons each day here, and with these more involved threads and so forth. Fantastic stuff! Amazing!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva

- And thank YOU Mike! Coming from one who just whipped up this "art," I appreciate that greatly as well!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## joe r 6772

I am going to try this for my Wife and I. I am smoking Ribs this Saturday and need to fill the Smoker,since I am going to fire it up I want to try this but I wont be eating it until Breakfast or brunch on Sunday morning.

Do you think that it will reheat well?


----------



## mike johnson

I ate this for several days and it lasted just fine as far as I remember. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## fowldarr

That looks really good man.  Looking forward to trying my first fatty


----------



## swoodze

This looks awesome. I'm going to steal this and try it maybe this weekend.


----------



## duff8402

Mike, I followed your recipe almost exactly except I don't care for hard boiled eggs so I scrambled mine. I took it one step further though and it came out AMAZING, so I felt I couldn't NOT register and share the results!

After I smoked the fatty, I wrapped it in croissant dough and baked it for 13 minutes! I also didn't brush it with the maple syrup/water mix, I just drizzled syrup over the finished slices.













IMG_4276.JPG



__ duff8402
__ Feb 18, 2015


















IMG_4279.JPG



__ duff8402
__ Feb 18, 2015


----------



## mike johnson

That looks tasty. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## joshgrillinlawn

Dang, now that's awesome.


----------



## ssiii

Hey Mike looks real good, going  have to try. I am new can you give an idea of temp and time in the smoker ?


----------



## mike johnson

I believe it was 225 deg. at about 3 1/2 hours if I remember correctly.


----------



## fightfire50

Hi. Another newb here. This looks amazing and I want to try one this weekend, if I can stop drooling on myself long enough to do it. My question is: is there an internal temp that you cook to, or how do you tell when it is done?


----------



## mike johnson

If I remember right I think I took the inside temp to 145. At least I should have. Post a pic here for me to see yours when it's done.


----------



## fightfire50

I made 2 of these bad boys today. I made 1 with hard boiled eggs, and a second one with scrambled eggs. I could not tell a difference in the taste between the 2 varieties. I did have some trouble with the one with hard boiled eggs falling apart after I sliced it. All in all, the both tasted amazing. Thanks for sharing Mike!













IMG_20150913_141926174.jpg



__ fightfire50
__ Sep 13, 2015





                













IMG_20150913_142322848_HDR.jpg



__ fightfire50
__ Sep 13, 2015


----------



## mike johnson

Im glad you enjoyed it. They look tasty !!!


----------

